# My wife's .44 SPL Charter Arms Bulldog.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

While my wife was once a liberal school teacher, I have educated her into my ******* ways. She never liked my automatics, but once she fired this Bulldog--and tore out the 10 ring--this revolver became her Guardian Angel.

If you want to both punch big holes and still have manageable recoil, this might be your next handgun.

...and her drawer works now...


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

I personally like my Target Pathfinder, good shooting little gun. I remember vividly when I got my 445 SuperMag, I went into a gun store I frequent and a woman had a 44 Special, not sure whether it was a Bulldog or not. But she was rather persistent that she get 44 Magnum ammunition because that was what her husband told her to shoot. The owner informed her there was a major difference, but the problem was despite the gun being marked 44 Special a Magnum could actually fit with the correct bullet.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I bought my wife a 9mm Khar CW9 semi auto. Quick recovery and comfortable to shoot. She loves it. I just outfitted an AR carbine for her too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> While my wife was once a liberal school teacher, I have educated her into my ******* ways. She never liked my automatics, but once she fired this Bulldog--and tore out the 10 ring--this revolver became her Guardian Angel.
> 
> If you want to both punch big holes and still have manageable recoil, this might be your next handgun.
> 
> ...


That's an older one, maybe 1990's. they haven't been nickle plated in a while. Classic is always good!!
But they are still a quality product today. I'm a firm believer in Charter Arms products.
I have a Bulldog 44, bought the wife a 38 Special snubby. I liked them both so much I bought a 22LR Pathfinder snubby to carry in my back pocket during daylight hours here at the farm. After dark that changes to an older Rossi 38 Special snubby.

Here is a stock photo of my Bulldog, the only difference is mine has a bobbed hammer to avoid snagging the pocket on the draw. This is from their catalog.
www.charterarms.com/collections/bulldog


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@RPD*, my wife prefers the Bulldog, but then prefers a more compact revolver for her purse. So technically I lost two of my handguns. This is the one for 'purse carry'...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Uh darn, now you have shop for replacements. I hate when that happens.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Uh darn, now you have shop for replacements. I hate when that happens.


Well, I don't have that much money.

When I bought that little revolver, it was "for me only" and I cashed in the farm! I think I paid 1,100 dollars for that revolver. But it has/had everything I wanted, alloy frame, sturdy cylinder, comfortable rubber grip and a light gathering front sight. It must go for around 1,400 now.

I think I shot it once at Gander Mountain's indoor range. Of course, then my wife found out about it, picked it up, mentioned it fit her hand like a glove--and then I foolishly mentioned it took .38 SPL rounds, too.

My wife just doesn't like recoil, so I always keep commercial .38 SPL hollowpoints on hand. It really didn't matter, she just got one of her myriad purses with a secret pocket and my little beauty went to The Dark Side...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I think I paid 1,100 dollars for that revolver.


Cough, cough, what? No way....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Cough, cough, what? No way....


Yeah, I hate to say that. It's made from really good stuff, and for a snubbie it really chews out the 10-ring.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Brother, I feel your pain.

My current wife shot my Judge shortly after we got hitched. After launching a few cylinders of .45 Colt with tack-driving accuracy, she informed me that the revolver belonged to her. What was I to say? The reloaded piece was in her hand and not mine.

No problem. I now have a Schofield.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure Yankees dont know much about Texas History but there was an old high Sheriff down in Bee County in the 40-50s era who shot every bad guy in his baliwick with a .44 special Colt brand. Talll skinny hair lipped guy with a lisp. He obviously thought it was an excellent choice to shoot humans. 
https://www.texasobserver.org/texas-sheriff-deadliest-lawman-vail-ennis/


----------

